# Printing Services



## RabbitValley (Aug 8, 2008)

Tired of going to Kinkos or FedEx or whatever their name is today to have your artwork printed kinda halfass on crummy paper by a disgruntled underpaid plebeian?

Try Rabbit Valley instead.  We can print on 8.5x11 card stock all the way up to beautiful 44" wide poster prints on everything from Epson photo paper to artist canvas.  Yep, you can stretch your work and get it professionally framed.

An example: 24x36 inch full color CMYK process print on Epson Photo Glossy stock is $20.  (Suck on that FedEx.)

Hit http://www.rabbitvalley.com/department_3109_0_0.html the printing services information page for more information.  Remember, you MUST be the original copyright holder (aka the artist) or have explicit written and signed permission to use this service!


Right now, we've got lots of folks asking us to sign up as an artist to sell prints on the site, so we're booked up on that this second.  (Still working out a thing to make it easier for us to add new artists!)


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 8, 2008)

or Buffalo Graphix.....they are good too


----------



## RabbitValley (Aug 9, 2008)

Buffalo Graphics? Can't say I've heard of them. Link for those who might want to visit?

We'll try to get a price sheet up on the Forum for artists within the next week.


----------



## Aden (Aug 9, 2008)

A price sheet would indeed be nice. I know my boyfriend was looking to get some things printed that wouldn't exactly be campus Printing Hub material...


----------



## Unnie (Aug 9, 2008)

I was actually going to ask about online printing services that aren't expensive and print more...mature works. I've been browsing around and haven't exactly found any that I like. Thanks so much >_< I'm definitely going to look into it c:


----------



## RabbitValley (Aug 10, 2008)

Aden said:


> A price sheet would indeed be nice. I know my boyfriend was looking to get some things printed that wouldn't exactly be campus Printing Hub material...



We'll work on that this week for you!


----------

